
Show HN: Pmfx-shader – Cross platform shader system - polymonster
https://github.com/polymonster/pmfx-shader
======
Jasper_
This is really nice. Quite similar to the shader pipelines I've seen at AAA.
Would you consider adding PSSL output?

~~~
polymonster
Yeah for sure, we just finished a PS4 game at work so have the SDK but we
weren’t using pmfx until we now moved onto a new project.

Has been a while since I directly used PSSL but remember it being very similar
to HLSL so it should be quite straight forward..

~~~
Kailou
It's very very similar.

------
looki
Very cool! This is the level of abstraction I was longing for when pretending
to make a game. I'll check this out the next time I get an itch.

~~~
polymonster
Thanks a lot, if you ever use it for anything cool let me know :)

------
gorgoiler
Pretty cool! As the sun rises in the East, so too does the graphics world
constantly need up to date cross platform tools like this. My first real
programming job was in this domain.

Typo on your site FYI: “complex ridig bodies”.

~~~
polymonster
Thanks!.. and fixed the typo too :)

------
FpUser
Was looking for something like this. Thanks for great job, will check it out

------
HugoDaniel
Nice! any plans to support the WebGL glsl version ?

~~~
polymonster
I will take a look into it, if people think it would be useful it might be a
nice feature to add. I haven’t really used webgl myself so not sure on the
difference between that and GLSL version 330. I drew a line at GLSL 330 /
Shader Model 3 for now because it makes graphics API backends easier to
implement and more consistent.. Keep an eye on the repo in future :)

